# DS #2036: Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney (USA)



## JPH (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-2881^^
*We DO NOT host illegal files - please do not ask where to obtain this ROM or you will be immediately banned. Do not PM anyone asking for illegal files either.*
*Be warned that the file (cock-ajaa) contains a nude, explicit image.*


----------



## masvill20 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ha! First! can't find it yet though.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 20, 2008)

First.

Crap, I hate you ^

On topic: I haven't even finished the first game!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm working on it!


----------



## kinya (Feb 20, 2008)

FINALLY


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 20, 2008)

Can I get a Woop-Woop?

Huge Cock


----------



## Don Roberto (Feb 20, 2008)

Dear God, Yes!

We all thank the community.


----------



## masvill20 (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> First.



Sorry, got the first one...


----------



## imyourxpan (Feb 20, 2008)

woooo.  if only i could find it.  meh


----------



## Spikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Got it now, and must say I'm loving it. Have fun everyone! *disappears to play it*


----------



## tawal (Feb 20, 2008)

\o/

I've been so, so impatient waiting for this.


----------



## asuri (Feb 20, 2008)

isnt huge cock one of our members?


----------



## Talaria (Feb 20, 2008)

Yah can't wait to play it. Looks great but still iffy about the characters and the magician, and now sonic209 can stop moaning  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Have fun everyone and one more thing.....


OBJECTION!


----------



## Harpuia (Feb 20, 2008)

POSTING IN EPIC RELEASE.

ggthx


----------



## Feels Good Man (Feb 20, 2008)

lol @ Huge Cock


----------



## Urza (Feb 20, 2008)

Once again I'd like to remind everyone that rom requests and links WILL result in immediate bans. This INCLUDES asking through PM.

That is all.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 20, 2008)

Looking at the nfo HugeCock is the supplier and the 'group' is "XXX - STARS WHO GAME". Although that doesn't explain the filename.

Oh and the release dir has a jpg in it which is NSFW - says "Provided by Huge Cock" with a picture of... Uh, you work it out.


----------



## omatic (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome. Can't wait to finish this one...but we haven't had much news about AA5 yet..


----------



## El-ahrairah (Feb 20, 2008)

It's about damn time, I was needing my Ace Attorney fix!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 20, 2008)

ACTUNG BABY! 

I'll play it when I get my supercard....


----------



## Jhongerkong (Feb 20, 2008)

Lets get this outta the way right now:

OBJECTION!
HOLD IT!
TAKE THAT!
THERE! (jap version had sokoda so im assuming)


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 20, 2008)

Woohoo! Release of the month!


----------



## negdog (Feb 20, 2008)

PM for some love


----------



## ImperialX (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> Lets get this outta the way right now:
> 
> THERE! (jap version had sokoda so im assuming)


Yes, that is what it is. In the English Version.
You'll be surprised what it's used for though


----------



## Kaos (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes! Finally! As soon as I finish my homework I'm playing this!


----------



## Kamakazie (Feb 20, 2008)

VICTOLY.


----------



## a2h (Feb 20, 2008)

OH MY GOD ITS OUTTTTTTTTTTT

*starts dancing like mad*


----------



## BluegblnG (Feb 20, 2008)

Does this work on the Ideas EMU


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 20, 2008)

Good,I have been waiting for this but, I think I'll buy the game instead.The GS series are classics.Treat it as it is and buy an original.
btw:I didn't know this game was an iso. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Check the front page)


----------



## beedog19 (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice, gonna have to get this a little later!


----------



## JPH (Feb 20, 2008)

Got all the information filled in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heh, I bet a lot of you are like me - haven't finished the first Phoenix Wright game yet, and don't wanna play this until you've completed them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HugeCock sure has made a good first impression for themselves in the NDS Scene...

Anyways, have fun


----------



## beedog19 (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Got all the information filled in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, can't believe so many people have missed out on the first 3. I've enjoyed them all and hope you all enjoy them just as much!


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Got all the information filled in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I hope they (HugeCock) end up being really big. I bet they'll be a true lady-pleaser's.


----------



## sonic209 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hell Yes This Game Is the Shit 

lol to the suckers that went to sleep and thought it wouldn't be dumped today

See didn't i say that it would be dumped today at 10PM or before on the U.S. California Time


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh i didn't notice the release group.I sure like this "huge cock"


----------



## JimmyJangles (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(jester13 @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> lol @ Huge Cock


Indeed.  Glad I always take off the release group from the filename.

And count me in as one of those who's gonna download this asap, yet probably won't play it for months cause I'm still finishing the previous ones (Justice for All)  :'(   I've done that with so many games, it's getting to be a pretty bad habit of mine.


----------



## Urza (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(sonic209 @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> lol to the suckers that went to sleep and thought it wouldn't be dumped today


You mean the "suckers" who wake up well-rested tomorrow while you feel like shit from sleep deprivation?


----------



## Covarr (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> *please do not ask where to obtain this ISO*


Wait, DS games are ISOs now?


----------



## sonic209 (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sonic209 @ Feb 19 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > lol to the suckers that went to sleep and thought it wouldn't be dumped today
> ...


actually it's only around 9:30 here so i still have lots of time before i start getting my beauty sleep ya digg


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol JPH DS gaems are romz, not isoz (everythingz cooler with zz.)






  I am not going to sleep to night.  Please be a snow day tomorrow.


----------



## TPi (Feb 20, 2008)

gj weapon


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> HugeCock sure has made a good first impression for themselves in the NDS Scene..


Uh yes, this is our first HugeCock release.

I have to say, though, that I am VERY disappointed in the sceners.


----------



## sonic209 (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL anybody read the NFO


----------



## theman69 (Feb 20, 2008)

can someone explain this game to me..?


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, there _is_ an explicit pic in the folder of a dude getting his ding-a-ling slurped on...

Just look away if it hurts your feelings... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks a ton, Cock, you have pleasured me.


----------



## drock360 (Feb 20, 2008)

Do I need to have played the previous three Ace Attorney games to understand this?  I have only beaten the first one, so will this spoil anything for me?


----------



## JPH (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Lol JPH DS gaems are romz, not isoz (everythingz cooler with zz.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SylvWolf (Feb 20, 2008)

HugeCock is the guy on IRC who dumped it, making the file name hilarious.


----------



## naes (Feb 20, 2008)

HugeCock. That must be me.


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 20, 2008)

No prob JPH.
Didn't we used to have a member named hugecock?
I remember his avatar was I giant rooster... or am I insane?
Wouldn't it be funny if he dumped this?

First impression:  I like teh old music better.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 20, 2008)

I like to think there's a little bit of HugeCock inside of all of us...


----------



## JPH (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> No prob JPH.
> Didn't we used to have a member named hugecock?
> I remember his avatar was I giant rooster... or am I insane?
> Wouldn't it be funny if he dumped this?
> ...



Yes, we did (and still do) have a member named HugeCock.
He's just an inactive member.
And I wouldn't doubt it if he did in fact dump this.


----------



## beedog19 (Feb 20, 2008)

I def remember an old member who posted under that name on here. Avatar was a giant rooster in front of a city iirc.

Edit: JPH beat me to it


----------



## naes (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Feb 20 2008, 07:10 AM)]I like to think there's a little bit of HugeCock inside of all of us...


HugeCock goes where?


----------



## sonic209 (Feb 20, 2008)

Is anybody gonna talk about the game other than talking about the releaser "Huge Cock" all day


----------



## naes (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(sonic209 @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> Is anybody gonna talk about the game other than talking about the releaser "Huge Cock" all day


No.


----------



## nsjong (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(sonic209 @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Is anybody gonna talk about the game other than talking about the releaser "Huge Cock" all day



Ah, now you're talking about Huge Cock as well. =)


----------



## El-ahrairah (Feb 20, 2008)

Everyone loves Apollo Justice because it's a pleasure to play.
HugeCock released Apollo Justice.
Therefore, everyone loves HugeCock for giving them pleasure.

*tee hee*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, the rooster in HugeCock's avatar is Chicken Boo from Animaniacs.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(El-ahrairah @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Everyone loves Apollo Justice because it's a pleasure to play.
> HugeCock released Apollo Justice.
> Therefore, everyone loves HugeCock for giving them pleasure.
> 
> ...


This logic is flawless. Except how can people love a game before playing it? That would imply that they might not love HugeCock even if they were given the pleasure of Apollo Justice.


----------



## kuyamiko (Feb 20, 2008)

aargh
im on the last trial of PW1

i havent been playing my DS much..
grr too much school stuff


----------



## Rankio (Feb 20, 2008)

Why is "FIRST!" tolerated here?


----------



## Truliche (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(kuyamiko @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> aargh
> im on the last trial of PW1
> 
> i havent been playing my DS much..
> grr too much school stuff



Enjoy the games, don't rush through them just so you can play AA4.

Enjoy PW1 while you can... it's the best in the Phoenix Wright trilogy though T&T is pretty amazing as well, JFA is the only deficient one.


----------



## Reduxed (Feb 20, 2008)

fuck...yes!


----------



## Zeezee (Feb 20, 2008)

Ulch. Why am I seeing garbled sprites when I play this on my R4? Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Regiiko (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Zeezee @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> Ulch. Why am I seeing garbled sprites when I play this on my R4? Anyone else having this problem?



That's usually the result of a bad rom, or fragmented SD card.

I usually re-dl or fragment the card.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 20, 2008)

What's this game about anyway?


----------



## AndreXL (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Zeezee @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> Ulch. Why am I seeing garbled sprites when I play this on my R4? Anyone else having this problem?


Looking at the compatibility link by the release, this game does not work using an R4!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyone verified this?


----------



## SaltyDog (Feb 20, 2008)

Tired as hell, thought I would check GBAtemp before going to bed. SHIT! Now I'm not gonna get any sleep.


----------



## ehrgeiz22 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm using an R4 and it's working perfectly fine. I don't think it's a compatibility issue.


----------



## AndreXL (Feb 20, 2008)

Ahhh.. Good to know.
Possibly a fragmented card or a bad dump on his side then.


----------



## freetard (Feb 20, 2008)

Time to finish that final case on T&T I suppose.


----------



## JohnDrake (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes finally


----------



## m3rox (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice, now I have something to play when I'm not playing Audiosurf (besides Dungeon Explorer, that game is getting old fast).


----------



## Mican (Feb 20, 2008)

Can someone post that nude & explicit picture, pls? I´d like to see it.


----------



## DespizingU (Feb 20, 2008)

Does this fall in story with the first two? I've only finished the first one, not the second.

Thanks.


----------



## ImperialX (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Mican @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> Can someone post that nude & explicit picture, pls? I´d like to see it.



Download the game yourself.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 20, 2008)

Meh, can't say I'm too excited for this one. In all seriousness, I'm somewhat turned down by the fact Phoenix Wright is not the main character. Yeah, I know, pretty lame reason not to play a game, but... you know. He's such a lovable character... I may give this game a chance, though, but not today. When I'm done playing everything I want to finish, I'll try it. Besides, I've just beaten Layton and I'm in a exams period, so no unnecessary reading for me


----------



## astromantic (Feb 20, 2008)

How come nobody mentions the hilarious .nfo with this release? 
I'm still laughing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And for all you peeps complaining about never finding releases and wanting links STOP BEING SO LAZY!!! EVER HEARD OF GOOGLE!?!?!?
Now I'm off to get HugeCock acquited of those nasty rape charges


----------



## funem (Feb 20, 2008)

Must say the mods have let this place go to sh!t, six pages of utter drivel to wade through to find there is actually no posts of any worth about the game. All it seems to be now is a rush of people posting to either say "First !" or "oooh oooh oooh I'm so gonna play this" 

How about something that actually refers to either gameplay or how the rom is on certain flashcards. 

You could delete this thread and start again and no important or remotely interesting info would be lost...... Tis a crying shame......


:'(


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(funem @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Must say the mods have let this place go to sh!t, six pages of utter drivel to wade through to find there is actually no posts of any worth about the game. All it seems to be now is a rush of people posting to either say "First !" or "oooh oooh oooh I'm so gonna play this"
> 
> How about something that actually refers to either gameplay or how the rom is on certain flashcards.
> 
> ...


This game was dumped two hours ago and you EXPECT people to comment in THIS thread about the gameplay without spoiling it? That's what other threads are for, let them enjoy the game first. This is what the release forum is for: celebrating that a game came out. And for a very well known series, it's expected that you should have prior knowledge of the gameplay since you already read/posted in this thread. If anyone has any compatibility problems, you'll know; if you look on the last page someone already had a problem with their R4. Even then, it was about the microSD card and it's assumed that this game works on all other cards(including the R4).


----------



## funem (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Dio @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> QUOTE(funem @ Feb 19 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Must say the mods have let this place go to sh!t, six pages of utter drivel to wade through to find there is actually no posts of any worth about the game. All it seems to be now is a rush of people posting to either say "First !" or "oooh oooh oooh I'm so gonna play this"
> ...



No, I dont expect prople to comment on game content, I said gameplay which is how it plays. Better than before worse, slow etc. There is also a spoiler tag which can be used. I didnt ask for prior knowledge of the game to post here, take a look at 90% of the posts here and you cant honestly tell me they are not a complete waste of space. Also its not safe to assume that all games now work on all cards, some ( like the R4 ) still have to be patched to play certain games as it was recently. Game companies getting savvy may also start to work out how to knobble the game to stop it working.

Works fine on the M3 real trimmed with skinnyrom BTW, game has a nice fresh feel to it as well. Looks like a game that was made for the DS rather than a port of an older game.


----------



## Haruspex (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes! I was waiting for this game


----------



## Aril (Feb 20, 2008)

I am soooo happy :]

Released just the day of my birthday, what a great gift


----------



## chibigon (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been waiting a long time for this. =)

Gonna miss Phoenix though.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Feb 20, 2008)

Argh, gotta finish the 3rd one before beginning this one.

Please don't make this childish "first" game here, it's so pathetic :/


----------



## kwerdenker (Feb 20, 2008)

finally!! there is no better surprise then to get up in the morning to go to work and the find out this game is finally out!
now my train ride won't be long enough instead of way to long


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 20, 2008)

Guess this means I better start the 3rd game sometime


----------



## legendofphil (Feb 20, 2008)

Meh, its already on its way to me, my order was sent out Monday.


----------



## berlinka (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> Got all the information filled in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. Right now I even don't know if I should be happy with this one....so much to play SO MUCH TO PLAY! TOO MUCH TO [email protected][email protected]!#@!


----------



## tjas (Feb 20, 2008)

thats one weird nfo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't try it!


----------



## MaHe (Feb 20, 2008)

The first case is freakin' epic. Took me two hours and it was all worth it. I don't know why everyone claimed GS4 is much worse than it's predecessors ...


----------



## Jax (Feb 20, 2008)

Great! I wake up in morning, and what di I get? IT'S LIKE CHRISTMAS MORNING!

EDIT: 

Olga Orly.

*FUCKING HILARIOUS!*


----------



## pdbpdb (Feb 20, 2008)

So, I've never played any of the predecessors to this game. Will I still enjoy it, or should I start with the others first?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(pdbpdb @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> So, I've never played any of the predecessors to this game. Will I still enjoy it, or should I start with the others first?



I would advise playing 1-3 and then tackling this one just to get into the swing of things.

On topic: I'm at work right now...I would like to not be at work but money prevents me from doing so.  I cannot stress enough how excited I am about this game tho


----------



## xalphax (Feb 20, 2008)

this is great!

cant wait for my acekard to arrive ^^


----------



## MystikEkoez (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe it was released about 10 minutes after I went to sleep last night. Ridiculous. Oh well.


----------



## azotyp (Feb 20, 2008)

What a wonderfull release group name


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow releasing a ROM at midnight when the mods are asleep was a horrible idea.

The first case is really two hours? Holy crap... Glad this did finally get out though. Now everyone will quiet down a bit.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 20, 2008)

WTF? Huge Cock!? But I didn't released the game!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol.. just woke up and saw this.. nice way to start my day


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 20, 2008)

IS IT GOOD IS IT GOOD DOES IT WORK ON PAL?


----------



## spfite (Feb 20, 2008)

just beat the first case, looking forward to the next one, i hope nick can still own from the sidelines in this game.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 20, 2008)

So, like, what is this game? More shovelware, or is it good? Anyone try it?







Kidding...of course. Not surprised to already see seven pages of replies for this game, even though it released in the wee hours here in the States. Still, not a fan of these games, but my wife will wet herself when I tell her it's been dumped. Myself, next month is my month for games.

Anyway, enjoy, PW fans.


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 20, 2008)

ACE ATTORNEY FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOURRR
OMAIGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWD


----------



## Doggy124 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It finally out!!!!!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 20, 2008)

Achtung bitches!


----------



## lacechan (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> The first case is freakin' epic. Took me two hours and it was all worth it. I don't know why everyone claimed GS4 is much worse than it's predecessors ...



Probably because it went back to the GS1 method of presenting and such, with a GS4 twist added on. A lot of people apparently liked presenting profiles to every single person in the game during GS2 & GS3.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 20, 2008)

I love you, HugeCock!


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 20, 2008)

Alright, enough posts about the release group. More about the game now.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Feb 20, 2008)

where´s mah space invaderz eExXXtremeeez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i havent finished the 2nd phoenix wright so i guess im gonna wait


----------



## pristinemog (Feb 20, 2008)

Geez, I want to play this badly... But I still want to play the Phoenix Wright games first and I haven't even finished the first one XD.


----------



## wovva (Feb 20, 2008)

Tar and feather me, but I have never finished an Ace Attorney game. I get bored after a couple of hours :-S


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Feb 20, 2008)

I finished the first one... and the second one, which I didn't really end up liking, and I'm in the middle of the third one, which I'm not enjoying too much.  Hopefully, this one will be better than 2 and 3, and more like the last case in 1.


----------



## pasc (Feb 20, 2008)

The last case was total overkill, I took forever to finish it, but it was so satisfying.


----------



## MrBubbles (Feb 20, 2008)

The release after unzuppping I have has RAR, SFV, and R00 files, what do I use to combine them?


----------



## Jax (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(MrBubbles @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> The release after unzuppping I have has RAR, SFV, and R00 files, what do I use to combine them?



Just extract the rar.


----------



## g.crow (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(MrBubbles @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> The release after unzuppping I have has RAR, SFV, and R00 files, what do I use to combine them?




lol and welcome to the world of personal computers!
use winrar und unrar the .rar


----------



## MrBubbles (Feb 20, 2008)

Ah. I recently reformatted my Vaoi and I didn't install Winrar, silly me.


----------



## lachinay (Feb 20, 2008)

the free 7zip tool supports multi-volume rars, if that may be of help...


----------



## philthy (Feb 20, 2008)

This drops right when I sell my DS


----------



## bobrules (Feb 20, 2008)

Cool, I'll try this later. Hugecock rules


----------



## JimmyJangles (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(philthy @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> This drops right when I sell my DS


Don't take this the wrong way.  People can do as they please with their stuff.

But why do so many people just sell their systems when there's still plenty of games coming out?  I'd understand if the DS was on its way out and no new good games were expected.  But it seems with any big release there's always some people who say "Oh man, and I just sold my DS cause there was nothing to play."  It's really no surprise that games like Apollo Justice are coming out, just like any other big release.  Some people go as far as buying a system, playing one game, then selling it all a few days later, then repeating the process on the next new release and always with the same reaction, "man, now I have to buy this system again to play this game."

Again, not flaming or anything, just curious as to why so many people do that.


----------



## slayerspud (Feb 20, 2008)

Yay its here. Been waiting for ages. Thanks hugecock


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol, the dump I got of this game contained porn. Good thing it came with the game too, or I'd be angry. XD


----------



## outphase (Feb 20, 2008)

I picked this up from the store yesterday morning. I feel it was worth my $30. It's a little way to convince Capcom to produce GS5 in the future


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> Lol, the dump I got of this game contained porn. Good thing it came with the game too, or I'd be angry. XD



Then you got the "scene" release


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 20, 2008)

I've just read on DSFanboy that this game is scheduled for a May 9th release here in Europe... but we still have no signs of T&T. Good job, Nintendo of Europe. Always showing such love for those who buy your Wii games priced at €60...



QUOTE(JimmyJangles @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> QUOTE(philthy @ Feb 20 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > This drops right when I sell my DS
> ...



I was just about to tell him the same... It's customary that people complain they have nothing to play, sell their system... and then complain again when they have something to play but no console...


----------



## Popin (Feb 20, 2008)

YAY!


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 20, 2008)

this shit always happens whenever I sell my DS.... Gues imma have to buy a ds for the 4th time


----------



## Extreme Coder (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot to HugeCock for dumping this. I could've done suicide you know if this wasn't dumped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I didn't get the release with the pics


----------



## rest0re (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Feb 20 2008, 09:01 AM)]Yeah, there _is_ an explicit pic in the folder of a dude getting his ding-a-ling slurped on...
> 
> Just look away if it hurts your feelings...
> 
> ...


Is this what gbatempers do ? slurp ding-a-ling or ring a ring-a-ling ? or ding ding-a-ling ?


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 20, 2008)

The filename I got was cock-aj... not cock-ajaa


----------



## Killakae (Feb 20, 2008)

FINALLY!!!! god bless america!


----------



## Chanser (Feb 20, 2008)

Sure wish DS releases was accepted by many sites.

Anyway this game should be good.


----------



## BakuFunn (Feb 20, 2008)

The 3d Evidence is pure awesome.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Feb 20, 2008)

It is cool that they gave the whole courthouse a makeover.


----------



## zruben (Feb 20, 2008)

this game is awesome... I just finished the first case and I played a little of the second... I'll keep playing after work...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just for the record... some new themes are cool, but I still prefer the old music... and I think I miss presenting profiles to people... it was fun and it triggered some funny dialogues... 

btw, the last name of the witness girl in the first case is awesome!


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(zruben @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> this game is awesome... I just finished the first case and I played a little of the second... I'll keep playing after work...Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I won't miss presenting profiles.  Sure, there were some funny dialogs, but I don't feel like presenting every profile until I get the right one.  It just seemed like, if you presented some of the profiles, it should work too.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(- Wrath of God - @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> QUOTE(zruben @ Feb 20 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > this game is awesome... I just finished the first case and I played a little of the second... I'll keep playing after work...Â
> ...



Pretty much, adding profiles was way too much. BTW, did they add new stuff to the game that takes advantage if the DS? Aside from graphics that is (lighting is awesome!). Still one case 1 here, gonna play 2 hours straight later on!


----------



## gh0ul (Feb 20, 2008)

I saw the trailer for this, just last week (sad i know), i was really TRIPPING out when they said that pheonix wright was the dude with the beanie. did anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## dualscreenman (Feb 20, 2008)

The backgrounds are much nicer.
The music is... different? I suppose. I personally prefer the music from the last 3 better, although they did keep some of the music in this game.

3D evidence = pwnage.

Pop culture references in the first case. (Orly? Ya, rly!)

I love BigCock!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 20, 2008)

And so Justice begins! Been waiting for this forever!


----------



## ramza__x (Feb 20, 2008)

da game works and its great too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and the cock was big too :/


----------



## kwerdenker (Feb 20, 2008)

just finished the first case and i really enjoyed it. i like the new kid on the block and i'm eager to get on the next case.

one thing did bother me though:did it strike anyone else as odd seeing phoenix wright having the upper hand in a trial?


----------



## kernelPANIC (Feb 20, 2008)

Kudos to HugeCock.
Not for dumping the game and bringing us joy, but for including a lovely picture for us. It made me smile.
Wish every group was as considerate as they are (or he/she is).


----------



## OrR (Feb 20, 2008)

This release is priceless, not only because the game is awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Huge Cock, funny as ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There can never be enough dick jokes around.


----------



## Katalyst (Feb 20, 2008)

Damnit...I totally forget this game was coming out this month. I wanted to finish Trials and Tribulations first. I'm on the last case of that anyway. Looks like I'll be up tonight...


----------



## ehrgeiz22 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just finished the first case.... the 3D crime scene reconstructions are kinda neat

I didn't really like what was revealed at the end of the first case


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 21, 2008)

HugeCock is teh greetest.
However, this game is also a contender for the title of teh greetest...


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 21, 2008)

I didn't know "greetest" was a word. Bah, I don't feel like playing again. I beat the Japanese version three times. All to see Akane. XD


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm stuck now. 
I just presented evidence to prove that PW was lieing and that he put then hat on the dead guy. Then your attourney wants to provide evidence on how he's lieing and I can't figure out what to present. I've tried like so many times already. Oh, and this is the first case

Edit: Got it.


----------



## LionHeart9999 (Feb 21, 2008)

Anybody still use an ancient flashcart like M3 CF? I cannot get this ROM to work whatsoever. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## drock360 (Feb 21, 2008)

WOW that's one interesting NFO!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(drock360 @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> WOW that's one interesting NFO!



lol, just noticed it.


----------



## 1timeuser (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(LionHeart9999 @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> Anybody still use an ancient flashcart like M3 CF? I cannot get this ROM to work whatsoever. Any help would be appreciated.




Do you have the latest firmware and gamemanager.  If so these settings worked for me

1x dma, force R/W, and software reset


----------



## Crysten (Feb 21, 2008)

Great release - was playing this last night and loving it.

Only problem is that around halfway through the first case the game crashes during one of the witness testimonies. I'm using an R4 with 1.16 firmware - any help in finding out what the problem with it is would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kouta (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Crysten @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> Great release - was playing this last night and loving it.
> 
> Only problem is that around halfway through the first case the game crashes during one of the witness testimonies. I'm using an R4 with 1.16 firmware - any help in finding out what the problem with it is would be greatly appreciated.



I have the same problem, except that i'm running it on an M3 Lite with the latest firmware and game manager.

Anyone else have this happen to them?

EDIT: Went for another round, and I guess it was just a slight connection issue with the M3 Lite. Games's running smoothly now.


----------



## ozzyzak (Feb 21, 2008)

I've been very much looking forward to this one.  Glad to finally see it...I'll be picking it up at TRU during lunch break tomorrow.  Looks like I'll finally be able to use the 25 dollar gift card I got when I reserved Mario Galaxy!


----------



## ehrgeiz22 (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Crysten @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> Great release - was playing this last night and loving it.
> 
> Only problem is that around halfway through the first case the game crashes during one of the witness testimonies. I'm using an R4 with 1.16 firmware - any help in finding out what the problem with it is would be greatly appreciated.



Maybe it has to do with your download....maybe it's corrupt? cause it worked fine on my R4 and I'm on the second case now


----------



## beedog19 (Feb 21, 2008)

Just in case anyone is having troubles running this on G6 Lite I just got it started with No Soft Rest, Do Fat, Force R/W, and ROM trimming on.

Oddly it would not work with no ROM trimming...


----------



## a2h (Feb 21, 2008)

I love this. So much.
HOLY CRAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP ITS THE FAKE HOTTI


----------



## kwerdenker (Feb 21, 2008)

i got one question for everyone who played all the ace attorney games:

whats the obsession of the game designers (or the translaters) with prosecutors from germany?

franziska von karma at least didn't talk like she only took one evening class english but this new one is somehow getting on my nerves with all his "Herr", "[...], ja?" and "Fraulein". seriously, who talks like that? right, american translators who think germany is build on beer, sausages and lederhosen...



it's sad.


----------



## enarky (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(kwerdenker @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> [...]american translators who think germany is build on beer, sausages and lederhosen...


Oh, come on, like you never visited a Dorffest in some southern rural area in Germany. Actually, I thought Beerfest was quite funny... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll _love_ this:


----------



## kwerdenker (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(enarky @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(kwerdenker @ Feb 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > [...]american translators who think germany is build on beer, sausages and lederhosen...Oh, come on, like you never visited a Dorffest in some southern rural area in Germany. Actually, I thought Beerfest was quite funny...



actually i didn't. i live up in the north in a little town called "Berlin", you may have heard of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yes, there are some places that celebrate "Oktoberfest" even here but it's not quite the same as in the southern parts of germany.

i watched beerfest and it is indeed a funny movie. i just asked me one question throughout the whole movie: do they actually think we are like this?


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 21, 2008)

man! just finished the first case .. and what can i say ?
PURE AWESOMNESS ~!!!


----------



## SkH (Feb 21, 2008)

Aahh now I really wish this game was released by another "Release Group"... damn.

Anyways great game.


----------



## MaHe (Feb 21, 2008)

kwerdenker: That's probably because in the Japanese version of the game, those Prosecutors all come from the United States. But in the English version, the game takes place in the States and the 'other' country can't be the United Kingdom, since it would be kind of dull (they speak the same language after all). I'll admit it, it does look awkard, because J-Pop is riddled with English phrases and words, while the same couldn't be said for English (despite the fact that it has borrowed some words from German ...).

But then again, it doesn't bother me that much (probably because German isn't my native language and the same is true for English).


----------



## Doggy124 (Feb 21, 2008)

R4 1.16 seem to have problem in sleep mode with this game.
Anyone same as me?


----------



## kwerdenker (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> kwerdenker: That's probably because in the Japanese version of the game, those Prosecutors all come from the United States. But in the English version, the game takes place in the States and the 'other' country can't be the United Kingdom, since it would be kind of dull (they speak the same language after all). I'll admit it, it does look awkard, because J-Pop is riddled with English phrases and words, while the same couldn't be said for English (despite the fact that it has borrowed some words from German ...).
> 
> But then again, it doesn't bother me that much (probably because German isn't my native language and the same is true for English).



thats a pretty good explanation, thanks for clearing that up!

i just wonder how they'll translate it for the european release... guess i'll have to give the german version a try when it's released.

@topic
i have the feeling this games is much easier than the previous ones. i'm halfway through the second case and up until now it's always pretty obvious what to do. it feels even more like an interactive story.
still enjoying it though.


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm so glad this one came finally out in English.
I didn't check it out yet, can't comment about the gameplay,but I'd be perfectly happy if it would play and look just like the last special case on the first PW for the DS.
That was really a leap forward for the series.
Anyway I'm in the middle of the last case of PW3, and it seems I've already found what to play next !


----------



## m3rox (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a question about the beginning of the game.


How did Phoenix end up a piano playing card shark with a daughter?


----------



## ehrgeiz22 (Feb 21, 2008)

t

edit: oops, I dunno why that happened lol, I was responding to the above comment and saying that it'll probably be clarified in a later case or even in a later game


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(ehrgeiz22 @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> t


"t" indeed.

@m3rox, I'm sure that will be explained later in the game, but if it isn't, and anyone knows, I'd like to find out too


----------



## xJonny (Feb 22, 2008)

Just got to the part where you give the  white powder to Ema Skye aka Akane Houdzuki I guess I can be thankful for the contents of that archive file...


----------



## Hypnotoad (Feb 22, 2008)

I see big things in Huge Cocks future. After reading that nfo file I'm putting my money on playwright.


----------



## rhyguy (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> I have a question about the beginning of the game.
> 
> 
> How did Phoenix end up a piano playing card shark with a daughter?


Phoenix got kicked off lawyerism for falsified evidence(he didntknow it wasfake), and gained his daughter(adopted) in that case


----------



## Crysten (Feb 22, 2008)

Downloaded three different instances of the game several times and still have the same problem:

On a Cross Examination where the faster tempo music plays, after about 30 seconds when the music reaches a certain point the game freezes. I'm completely stumped on what the problem could be, unless I'm unlucky enough to have downloaded a corrupt file 4 times.  If a dialogue is more than 30 seconds long then the game is unplayable...

I'm using an R4 with 1.16 firmware, anyone able to shed some light or have the same problem?


----------



## Pikachu025 (Feb 22, 2008)

In theory you could save every 25 seconds, but that's kinda stupid.


----------



## AndreXL (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Crysten @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Downloaded three different instances of the game several times and still have the same problem:
> 
> On a Cross Examination where the faster tempo music plays, after about 30 seconds when the music reaches a certain point the game freezes. I'm completely stumped on what the problem could be, unless I'm unlucky enough to have downloaded a corrupt file 4 times.Â If a dialogue is more than 30 seconds long then the game is unplayable...
> 
> I'm using an R4 with 1.16 firmware, anyone able to shed some light or have the same problem?


Maybe a fragmented SD Card?


----------



## MystikEkoez (Feb 22, 2008)

Op, I beat the game today. With no strategy guides or anything. Played everyday since release morning through school and after school till I slept till now.


----------



## shockingalberto (Feb 22, 2008)

Running in to a game freezing problem during the investigation of case 2.

Every time I try to do the finger printing part on the safe buttons, the game will freeze (the music will keep going, but the game will not accept any input or go in to sleep mode) and I can not finish it.  I need to "reveal" the puzzle before it will let me continue, even if I've already figured it out, but the finger print dust won't finish.  Can this be fixed?  I really don't want to start over.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 22, 2008)

Edited


----------



## lawliet (Feb 23, 2008)

It's finally here! I've been waiting for the game for a long time.


----------



## surtax (Feb 23, 2008)

just finished first case. im quite enjoying it. i never played any of the aa games bafore and im doing fine =]

btw whats with the bit in the 2nd case where you have to find the guys panties? wth! are all aa games like this?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2008)

Lol 'My huge cock turned to an itsy bitsy one' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Quoting the NFO


----------



## your name here (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(surtax @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> just finished first case. im quite enjoying it. i never played any of the aa games bafore and im doing fine =]
> 
> btw whats with the bit in the 2nd case where you have to find the guys panties? wth! are all aa games like this?



Seriously, stop playing right now, and get the first game.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 25, 2008)

Does Phoenix drink "grape juice" in the Jap version as well?  Or have they changed it from wine for the US localisation to remove booze references?


----------



## Opium (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Does Phoenix drink "grape juice" in the Jap version as well?Â Or have they changed it from wine for the US localisation to remove booze references?



Still grape juice.

Quite silly really, they could at least call it fermented grape juice...


----------



## Sir VG (Feb 26, 2008)

I beat the game...it was a lot of fun.  One odd thing...
Is it just me, or does anybody else think that Capcom was watching too much DBZ when making some particular animation near the end of the game?  Yeah, you know which one.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm currently on the last case... and there's something completely odd with it.

Time-traveling evidence? WTF? I've just got the crystal bottle in the present from Kristoph Gavin, yet I'm able to use it in the past, presenting it to Vera Misham! Heck, there was a bottle just like it on the desktop in the studio, why could we use that one as "evidence" instead of a magic crystal bottle? The concept of discovering the truth following to different timelines is cool, but hell... using the same evidence both in the past and in the present is way, way off.

Seriously, this is the weakest game in the series, IMO. Nice upgraded graphics and cool videos, though.


----------



## xJonny (Mar 2, 2008)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> I'm currently on the last case... and there's something completely odd with it.
> 
> Time-traveling evidence? WTF? I've just got the crystal bottle in the present from Kristoph Gavin, yet I'm able to use it in the past, presenting it to Vera Misham! Heck, there was a bottle just like it on the desktop in the studio, why could we use that one as "evidence" instead of a magic crystal bottle? The concept of discovering the truth following to different timelines is cool, but hell... using the same evidence both in the past and in the present is way, way off.
> 
> Seriously, this is the weakest game in the series, IMO. Nice upgraded graphics and cool videos, though.



You're not presenting the actual physical evidence but confronting her with the fact that she received it I think.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 2, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> You're not presenting the actual physical evidence but confronting her with the fact that she received it I think.



But...

... that doesn't change the fact that you're using something you learned in the present (you see that nail polish in Gavin's cell), in the past. The same happens with some of the "evidence" you present when dealing with Zak and Valant. You get Thalassa's picture from that completely disgusting freelance journalist in the present (chronologically, just after Vera is poisoned), yet you use it to prove the link between Apollo and Thalassa in the Borscht Club, the same night Zak was killed by Kristoph.
If this is supposed to be a reconstruction of the path Phoenix walked those seven years, revealing the truth of what had happened, there's no way he could have done it that way. If, on the other hand, this is a "game", as Nick tells you before starting, then... I guess they could have done it in a way that made sense =/


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 2, 2008)

The MASON system is just a way of piecing all the facts you know together.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 2, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> The MASON system is just a way of piecing all the facts you know together.



I guess so... It's a cool idea I'd like to see implemented in future games, but... I still think they could have done it in a much more logical way.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 26, 2008)

Never open that picture. I finished this game, and the 4th case has so many [email protected]


----------

